# Side by Side, With and Without CO2



## doniawon (Apr 5, 2010)

Can somebody tell me where i can find a side by side, with without CO2 video, or thread. On any forum or anywhere on the web.. ill give you some rep points.. thanks


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 5, 2010)

you want us to do all the leg work 
for your rep points 
yours arent even worth that much

now mine on the other hand
how about you look for it 
find it 
thin post it here 
for me 
then i'll give you rep


----------



## doniawon (Apr 5, 2010)

my reps are the shit.. you on the other hand


----------



## doniawon (Apr 5, 2010)

and leg work.. your sitting i hope.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 5, 2010)

*More CO2 in the air means more plant growth. * 
Earth's current atmospheric CO2 concentration is almost 390 parts per million (ppm). Adding another 300 ppm of CO2 to the air has been shown by literally thousands of experiments to greatly increase the growth or biomass production of nearly all plants. This growth stimulation occurs because CO2 is one of the two raw materials (the other being water) that are required for photosynthesis. Hence, CO2 is actually the "food" that sustains essentially all plants on the face of the earth, as well as those in the sea. And the more CO2 they "eat" (absorb from the air or water), the bigger and better they grow 





*Adding more CO2 to the air also benefits plants in other ways:
*They generally do not open their leaf stomatal pores as wide as they do at lower CO2 concentrations, and they tend to produce fewer such pores per unit area of leaf surface. Both of these changes tend to reduce plant transpiration or water loss; and the amount of growth they experience per unit of water lost (water-use efficiency) therefore rises, greatly increasing their ability to withstand drought. And with fewer and smaller stomatal openings, plants exposed to elevated levels of atmospheric CO2 are also less susceptible to damage by noxious air pollutants, including ozone and oxides of nitrogen and sulfur, that gain entry into plants via these portals. Higher CO2 concentrations also help plants by reducing the negative effects of a number of other environmental stresses, such as high soil salinity, high air temperature, low air temperature, low light intensity, low levels of soil fertility, oxidative stress, and the stress of herbivory.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 5, 2010)

waiting.........................................


----------



## doniawon (Apr 5, 2010)

the shit.. i must say


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 5, 2010)

*Plants become more resistant to various stresses when grown in an enriched CO2 atmosphere.*
*CO2 is Earth's greatest airborne fertilizer*

Repeat photos of desert environments taken approximately 100 years apart help illustrate the significant growth enhancement we expect the approximately 70 ppm rise in CO2 to have provided over that period. Imagine what an additional 300 ppm CO2 enrichment can do for greening Mother Earth (see photos below).


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 5, 2010)

is the guy in this video the same guy in the pics above



[youtube]8xjrAo4pUW8[/youtube]


----------



## DubsFan (Apr 5, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> *Plants become more resistant to various stresses when grown in an enriched CO2 atmosphere.*
> *CO2 is Earth's greatest airborne fertilizer*
> 
> Repeat photos of desert environments taken approximately 100 years apart help illustrate the significant growth enhancement we expect the approximately 70 ppm rise in CO2 to have provided over that period. Imagine what an additional 300 ppm CO2 enrichment can do for greening Mother Earth (see photos below).


 
So we should enrich the earth with green house gases right?


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 5, 2010)

if that was true every factory would have a forrest growing around it


----------



## suleman (Apr 6, 2010)

in a way it is true. we on earth as dumbasses don't prosper from it probably because we keep cutting down the trees. but dammit we need papers! (you know what i mean; houses, pencils, cars, basically for humans to prosper the earth must die). 

for every addition there is a subtraction.


we could just grow hemp for everything but gov. isn't gonna let that happen.


----------



## RaJa Herbal (Dec 20, 2011)

i know this is old but hemp legalization would bring an end to outdoor cannabis gardening. the pollen can TRAVEL! and it fucks bud bearing cannabis up. so if we were to legalize it the us would be flooded with pollen from hemp and your next years crop would suffer! so what is the compromise i ask you?? cause i don't know!! I do love me some indoor though!!


----------



## karr (Dec 20, 2011)

It would weed out a lot of undedicated growers(like me) as you would have to grow indoors and every time you enter it would be smart to shower and change into sterile cloths, that's work haha.


----------



## smirnofski (Apr 30, 2012)

doniawon said:


> my reps are the shit.. you on the other hand


Lollll. What are rep pts anyway?


----------



## Californicater (Apr 30, 2012)

smirnofski said:


> Lollll. What are rep pts anyway?


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/524583-they-took-plus-rep-thread.html <---Post #36 explains it.


----------



## Bayou bud (May 1, 2012)

Agreed with getoffmyballs. Use CO2 when you dial literally everything in. Also realize that you will need to vent/dump the air somewhere. You will need to adjust your filtration timing and setting as well. A lot with your environment may change if you go with CO2... but it is incredible.


----------

